

Impossible is a step - swombat
http://danieltenner.com/posts/0003-impossible-is-a-step.html

======
skmurphy
There are better products, impossible products, and unthinkable products.
Better follow an established trajectory in an industry, impossible products
find a way to relax one or two constraints that better have taken as fixed,
and unthinkable products--typically developed by someone from outside the
target industry or the result of repurposing a product from another industry--
create a new category of product. Some examples of unthinkable products: IDDQ
testing in semiconductors, the Reebok Pump shoe, or Ford realizing that a meat
packing plant's "disassembly line" could be run backward to assemble a car.

------
vladimir
Succes is 99 % of fail and 1% of your efforts.

------
time_management
I thought impossible was nothing.

